# Mountain Lion et perte de connexion wi-fi



## odaaghnar (1 Août 2012)

Depuis que j ai fait la mise a jour 10.8, j ai des probleme de wi-fi.
En effet, ma conection ne dure pas plus de 3-5 minutes.
Ensuite, je dois desativer le wi-fi sur l ordi, puis le reactiver pour pouvoir avoir de nouveau internet 5 minutes, et ainsi de suite !
Quelqu un a ce bug ? que puis-je faire ?
merci pour votre aide !


----------



## GarulfoUnix (1 Août 2012)

odaaghnar a dit:


> Depuis que j ai fait la mise a jour 10.8, j ai des probleme de wi-fi.
> En effet, ma conection ne dure pas plus de 3-5 minutes.
> Ensuite, je dois desativer le wi-fi sur l ordi, puis le reactiver pour pouvoir avoir de nouveau internet 5 minutes, et ainsi de suite !
> Quelqu un a ce bug ? que puis-je faire ?
> merci pour votre aide !



Par contre évite de poster en doublon  . 
Je t'ai répondu dans l'autre topic.


----------



## AUDIOPHILE (13 Octobre 2012)

odaaghnar a dit:


> Depuis que j ai fait la mise a jour 10.8, j ai des probleme de wi-fi.
> En effet, ma conection ne dure pas plus de 3-5 minutes.
> Ensuite, je dois desativer le wi-fi sur l ordi, puis le reactiver pour pouvoir avoir de nouveau internet 5 minutes, et ainsi de suite !
> Quelqu un a ce bug ? que puis-je faire ?
> merci pour votre aide !


Bonjour, depuis l'installation de MOUNTAIN LION j'ai le même souci que des centaines, milliers d'utilisateurs (?) : perte de wifi aléatoire sans vraiment pouvoir cibler la raison. Ca marche au démarrage ou pas, ça coupe en surfant, etc. la seule man!ère de retrouver ma connexion est de désactiver/réactiver le wifi. j'ai supprimer le réseau dans les préférences réseaux et supprimer dans le trousseau d'accès les lignes sur ma connexion dans système et réseau. J'ai créer de nouveau ma connexion (avec saisie de ma clé WEP). Rien n'a changé! C'est agaçant et j'avoue que depuis que j'ai cet imac ce n'est pas le premier soucis. La connexion internet est basique de chez basique, je pense que le problème doit être sérieux, APPLE n'ayant pas apporté de correctif. Voilà mon système est en dernière version 10.8.2.
HELP ME PLEASE!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h10 ----------




GarulfoUnix a dit:


> Par contre évite de poster en doublon  .
> Je t'ai répondu dans l'autre topic.


Bonjour, quelle est votre réponse, sur quel topic?
merci d'avance.


----------



## Liena (20 Novembre 2012)

J'ai le même problème de wifi sous ML 10.8.2. Tellement bien que skydrive ne se connecte plus (super), le wifi se coupe pendant la veille de l'écran ((mon disque dur tourne pour la recherche). C'est juste la cata ! J'ai cherché des solutions, sans trouver la panacée.
C'est juste super pénible en fait !


----------



## neoback45 (21 Novembre 2012)

J'ai exactement le meme probleme sur un macbook pro rétina!!!
Pareil que vous, je désactive le wifi puis je le réactive et ca refonctionne


----------



## neoback45 (22 Novembre 2012)

J'ai trouver une discution sur le forum Apple :
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4166158?start=0&tstart=0
Ca fonctionne pour vous?Moi j'ai uniquement un probleme lorsque j'allume le Mac! une fois connecter il ne decroche pas.Par contre au démarrage ca arrive qu'il n'arrive pas a se connecter....


----------



## MamaCass (21 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Mon iMac a parfois quelques crises aigües de déconnexion wi-fi. Cela s'est reproduit il y a quelques jours, il perdait la connexion toutes les 5 minutes. Je devais désactiver et réactiver le wi-fi pour qu'il accepte de se connecter. 

Pour résoudre mon soucis (J+8 sans déconnexion), j'ai changé le nom de la box et le mot de passe wifi de la Freebox. Depuis que j'ai connecté mon iMac à ce "nouveau" réseau, plus de soucis.

Si ça peut aider


----------

